# Something just occurred to me



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

So Benny has a lower than normal heart rate. Bitsy did too when she was alive. Their heart rates hang out just below 60 when they are resting. I have only taken them to the vet once when they were puppies for their check up and shots and the vet didn't say anything about it then. They never had any symptoms; they are active and don't tire easily although I have never had a dog since I was a kid so not sure how much they should sleep during the day. I have been afraid to take them back to the vet because they got so sick after their shots last time and I didn't want to get them vaccinated again, plus since they are not fully vaccinated I was afraid they would pick something up at the vet. So they did not find any blood on bitsy and could not determine her exact cause of death. Do you think it is possible she had a heart condition and just died from the fear/excitement of the dogs breaking in? Should I risk taking Benny to the vet to get tested even though he could get sick? The other problem is that rabies vaccination is a law here and I could get in trouble for not having him vaccinated. Help? I feel like such a bad mommy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Anything could have happened to poor Bitsy. Without an autopsy or x-rays, it's difficult to know. Her neck could have been snapped, she could have been stepped on causing a broken rib or other internal damage, etc.
When my twin human babies were born prematurally, they were hooked up to all these monitors. The monitors were constantly going off, but nothing was wrong. I knew not to rely on the monitors, but to look at the baby. If Benny is running around playing and not getting winded or having any problems, then rely on your instincts that nothing's wrong. A low heart rate doesn't always mean something's wrong. It sounds like Benny is really relaxed and at ease in his environment. If you want better confirmation, then have him checked out. There's way you can get around the rabies vac. Just tell them he needs a checkup and you will schedule an appointment for the rabies vac, but never take him. If they try to talk you into getting one while you're there, just tell them you don't have the money at the moment.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think there is a way around rabies vaccinations in the US. I'd give him benedryl before the shot, just to make sure he doesn't have a reaction.

As far as poor Bitsy goes, the dogs could have shaken her, breaking her neck instantly. No blood. The jack russells next door started to shake my little chi, and she had a bite mark on her neck, and a corneal abrasion in her eye that covered 3/4 of the eye! Her ear was deeply bruised too. All from shaking her and her trying to get away.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I would take him for a check up...if he is asymptomatic with the bradycardia no treatment may be necessary. but your vet needs to be aware of his condition in case he does develop problems . Izzy wore a Holter monitor for 72 hrs when she came home...it is pricey, we paid approx $400....they can tell exactly what is going on by the readings...


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I would have the bradycardia checked out by your vet. Usually they can compensate just fine, but it is definitely something that should be monitored.

If it was my dog I would also vaccinate for rabies. If he ever bites someone the outcome is far worse if there is no up to date rabies vaccine. The other vaccines are optional, your vet can not force you to get them, although I do recommend at least getting titers. If a vaccine is needed you can always pre-medicate with benedryl.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I can pre medicate with benadryl but the problem is it wasn't an allergic reaction last time. He had diarrhea for over a month and was lethargic and sore. Heck he is still tender around where they stuck him a year later. I just don't know if he can handle it. I would like to get the bradycardia checked out but I don't know if I have the 400 for monitoring right now. my husband just had to have surgery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Holter monitor price could be very different in your area...they always give you the quote first...


----------

